

Telepresence Robot Crosses Atlantic Five Times Trying to Get Home - 11thEarlOfMar
https://www.fedex.com/apps/fedextrack/?tracknumbers=806020716375&cntry_code=us

======
metasean
Is there anywhere we can read about the actual robot or the project?

